

Low Bar, High Ceiling - The Posterous Philosophy - lawrence
http://www.sexywidget.com/my_weblog/2009/07/low-bar-high-ceiling-the-posterous-philosophy.html

======
wmblaettler
FYI: Your website is improperly categorized by OpenDNS as 'Adult Themes'
(probably due to the word 'sexy' in the domain), and therefore blocked for me.
I flagged it as improperly categorized. Hopefully it gets resolved soon as I
am interested in reading this post.

~~~
lawrence
Thanks for the heads up. For a long time, this blog ranked on the first page
of Google in Saudi Arabia for the keyword "sexy." Lots of useless traffic.

------
bigbang
I found it ironic at the end of the article, it said "You can follow Garry on
Twitter HERE." instead of posterous.

~~~
jcapote
Not like they are mutually exclusive

------
josefresco
Not wanting users to sign up right away and hiding your advanced features
sounds like odd/contrary advice. On the low end, wouldn't you want Aunt Suzy
to sign up right away (before she gets confused) and geeky Nephew Bill to know
how to connect your app to all his favorite social sites (without digging for
it)?

~~~
skolor
The delayed sign up idea seems to be very potent. Rather than having someone
dump all of their information into your database right away (which you then
have to save, probably for as long as your app is running), you slowly draw
the information out of the user, making the registration process as
transparent as possible. If (using your example) Aunt Suzy goes through all
the work to sign up, then gets confused, not only does she have a bad taste in
her mouth when it comes to your app ("Oh, MyBigApp? Yeah, I tried it once, but
after I spent 20 minutes signing up I got confused and left"), she also won't
be coming back to use that sign up if she got confused. For the most part,
there's no reason to have a user registered for something if they're not going
to use it.

In regards to connecting apps, I'm really not convinced being able to do that
is a good idea (I hate it when people have to post everything they do online
to Facebook, or whatever else they use). There are people who like it, so it
may be worth having, but it certainly isn't a feature I would encourage using.

